# Truffle annointed



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

What an amazing sight. How CAN they bend their backs like that. It was just too funny. Now I have one very slobber covered hedgehog!

He was so busy annointing I got to pet him everywhere!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I caught Snarf anointing and got this pic:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I remember seeing that picture and thinking it must be a strange camera angle or something. It is like their backbone flexes in a way it shouldnt! He was just so INTENSE.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Can you say CONTORTIONIST!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's like hedgie-yoga. Glad you got to see it!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> He was so busy annointing I got to pet him everywhere!


Yup, I take advantage of that to pet Pete too, she doesn't care at all, she is just busy listening to "White Rabbit" inside her head. :? :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hehe, I remember when my first hedgehog (Vera-Lee) anointed in front of me for the first time. I basically (being utterly nervous in general about her at the time) thought she was having a seizure or something. They are amazingly bendy.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

It is very interesting to watch, to say the least. The other day Rolo walked up to my boyfriends work boots, grabbed hold of their rubber sole, dragged it a few inches across the carpet, then proceeded to anoint immediately afterward! Something about his work boots, she loves...bizarre.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> CritterHeaven said:
> 
> 
> > He was so busy annointing I got to pet him everywhere!
> ...


At least it's not "Free Bird" and you're not naked.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Bobo's been anointing over everything lately lol. Just last night he decided to bite my pant legs and anoint from that :lol: ...so far he's anointed from salsa, baby food, CARROTS!?, chicken, and now my pant legs ...all within the past few weeks. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman did it over his hoodie the other night. I have no idea why - he's been using it for 2 months now so it smells like him, there were no other interesting smells, nothing was spilled on it, and nothing unusual was going on. I was sitting there with him in my lap when I felt him tug at the thing. Lifted it up and found him chomping on it like it suddenly had this magical flavour... and then he anointed for the first time in 12 weeks. Four freaking times over the same hoodie. I was shocked (and strangely amused) to discover that the little monster could lick the back of his own head. :shock:

Having White Rabbit playing in the background would have been perfect! :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny has never annointed over food. He used to go nuts over my boyfriends boots. He has also gone all foamy from the hardwood floor (no cleaning chemicals on it, just old essence of floor). Loves the any of the couches at the farm (essence of cat, dog, bunny and human) and any of my horse equipment he can get his little chompers on. A particular favorite is old leather riding gloves. Last night he went bananas over my poofy vest which I had thrown on the couch. He burrowed into the hood and was in annointing heaven. I now have a hedgie who smells like my horse! :shock: 
weird little critter.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

hehe cute my onyx, he likes to lick hands and somtimes he annoints but sometimes he licks soap bars and anoints too. its the funniest thing and cute aas well one time he was licking the soap and he anoinnted some much that he fell on his back in the water hehe


----------

